# Topics > General topics and testing > Testing >  Test Youtube

## Airicist

First-stage landing | Onboard camera

Published on May 27, 2016




> Sped up video of the Falcon 9 first-stage landing during the THAICOM 8 mission on May 27, 2016.

----------


## Airicist

Structure Sensor for Prosthetics and Orthopedic Professionals

Published on Feb 9, 2016

----------


## Airicist

SuperDroid Robots LT2 F with 4-Axis Arm and remote smoke grenade ignition system

Published on Sep 24, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Beyond Verbal talks at IFA'15 about emotional BIGDATA

Published on Oct 1, 2015




> We are passionate creatures that beat to the rhythm of our sentiments, yet our machines are oblivious to these same emotions that power us humans and big data practically ignores this critical piece of information. But this is about to change. Enabling machines to understand our emotions is introducing a whole new dimension to big data. A big data of emotions change the way we look and analyze our world on a macro level but at the same time also change the very way we understand our own micro-selves.
> The talk will show how emotions can be extracted, analyzed and quantified on a massive scale and what insights it can drive into our ability to understand our surroundings as-well-as our own personal wellbeing.

----------


## Airicist

Makerarm Kickstarter video

Published on Oct 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Rubik's cube - Robot solver in slow mode

Published on Oct 10, 2015




> The solver uses the basic algorithm for solving the cube. The assembly is made entirely out of plexi-glass that has been laser cut. It's design resembles a pyramid. I haven't put the second small pyramid above it yet.

----------


## Airicist

Service Robot

Published on Oct 7, 2015

Auckland University of Technology
Bachelor of Engineering project

----------

